# Anyone on here have XBL or whatever PS has?



## Rhetoric (Mar 19, 2011)

If you do, what games do you play? What are your favorites?


----------



## Falsemonitor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,

I play XBL but not very often,my name is also Falsemonitor
It is easier to say what you like to play,my favorites are RDR and Halo Reach

regards
Jakob


----------



## frost (Mar 19, 2011)

i have xbox.i play left for dead once in a while but i mostly play wow.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 19, 2011)

Not me...I'm a wii-tard.....and I love my Zelda.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL i forgot to include wii..


----------



## Rhetoric (May 20, 2011)

Sooooo I stopped playing COD but I've recently started playing again, if anyone ever wants anyone to play with (on xbox) feel free to add me! o Starchild

Black ops mostly but there are a few others I'll play occasionally


----------

